# What do you do with your newborn during the day?



## shampain

Sounds like a stupid question but what do you do with your baby through the day? Patrick is two weeks old now and besides having visitors, watching tv, and playing with him i feel like i dont do enough for him. so what do you ladies do with your babies?


----------



## Bec L

I don't think I did a lot more with Poppy at that age to be honest! Other than take her out for walks in the pram etc. This website is quite good for things to do with babies at different ages

https://www.fisher-price.com/fp.asp...p&ccat=play_and_learn&minRelAge=3&maxRelAge=6


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron slept most of the day. In between we fed. It was bout a month before he got interested any pretty much anything then when he began to smile at 5 weeks things got more active. Now (7 weeks) we play in his gym, watch the cot mobile, I play with him directly (like peeping his nose and tickling) and he also plays at bath time. Still lots of sleep though and also quiet time just looking about.


----------



## vanessa

They dont really respond to much at 2 weeks, May was generally asleep or feeding...I used to wonder though what to do with her on the rare moments that she was awake but she just used to look around! Is he is well fed and had sleep, he is likely to be very content just with that.


----------



## brownhairedmom

We just took naps together, walked around and talked to her, listened to music, etc.

Now we're have playtime in her chair, playing directly like PeanutBean said up there, I read to her (she likes stories that rhyme a lot, i guess cause of the cadence), sing to her, walk around the house and point to pictures of things, she sits in her chair and watches me do stuff..it gets easier as they get more attentive! She doesn't sleep much anymore.

I think at that age I just talked to her a lot, told her what I was doing "mommy's washing Renah's face..." etc


----------



## nikky0907

We mostly just cuddled and napped together, she liked to look at her cot mobile, stuff like that.
Then gradually I started reading to her, playing directly, putting her on her tummy mat and heloing her roll over etc.


----------



## MoonMuffin

at that age I napped with kathryn sometimes, cuddled, fed her, changed her, let her sleep some more, went on walks (was early sept and still warm), talked to her, and did a lot of resting and TV watching (had a c-section so was still recovering, and Kathryn loved looking at it and she couldn't see so good then so I thought it was good stimulation at that point). They don't do much until they hit 3 months, then it gets way more fun ^_^


----------



## Chel

We didn't do much when he was that little, just hanging out with Jasper was enough for him, he just wanted cuddles, talks and feeds and when they're little, they really dont need anything more!

Jasper is now 9 weeks old and we have lots of play time and talking time, it gets so much easier when they're smiling, because you're getting feed back, you know you're doing a good job!

If you want to 'do more' make sure you're giving Patrick a little tummy time often (like, as long as he can handle about 6 times a day) to strengthen his muscles and I just found out that at 6 weeks you start 'side time'... which... yeah... put them on their sides and it makes them use a whole other set of muscles. After a couple of days of doing it with Jasper he can roll from side to side now and LOVES his new trick!

Also, most babies love baths, I dont know if Jasper was a total fan of the whole bath process at 2 weeks, but by 6 weeks he would smile when he was being undressed in anticipation of a bath!

Basically, as long as he's putting on weight and getting lots of sleep and cuddles, you're doing everything he needs at the moment.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

She goes in her bouncer chair and I talk babble to her: "What's Lexie doin" "Cheeky girl" "Where's r mummy" etc just random gobbledegook. Then she'll go in her swing and have a nap. If she's not in either of those, I give her some love. Talk to her and hold her really close to my heart so she hears my heartbeating. She'll drift off to sleep straight away bless her. And we have a nappy off time everyday for about 10minutes. She lays on her changing mat kicking her legs around smiling away, lol. She's not got a play gym yet but once we get that she'll be placed under that to play. :)


----------



## WelshGirl

We go for walks if the weather is ok, but if not, Olivia will sit in her bouncy chair, or we go to different rooms of the house & she just looks around at things..........and every day she either has a bath, or a top'n'tail. And whilst doing all of this, I chat to her......!!! 
She's not interested in toys or anything yet, but I imagine that once she is, there will be lots more we can do together. 

xxx


----------

